# help plz transmission asap



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Tow it to a dealer? Automatic transmission isn't really all that serviceable by you. Also something seriously wrong if you need to add trans. _fluid_ (not oil) so best take it in to your dealer. It is still under warranty right?


----------



## 956cruze (Nov 3, 2013)

No warranty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unless you have over 100,000 miles this should be covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## 956cruze (Nov 3, 2013)

Its a salvaged vehicle i just want to know where i can poor in some transmission oil so i can drive it over to the mechanic thank you if u can point it out in a picture


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

956cruze said:


> Its a salvaged vehicle i just want to know where i can poor in some transmission oil so i can drive it over to the mechanic thank you if u can point it out in a picture


The automatic in the Cruze is a "sealed for life" type unit. There are drain and fill plugs on the side of the transaxle case, but there is no dipstick tube you can pour ATF into. The fill plug on the transmission is sealed and will need a replacement if removed to add ATF to the transmission. Best to have it towed to the mechanic. Any idea what sort of "salvage" vehicle it was? If it was a "flood car" it'd probably best to abandon it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You don't have to replace the fill plug when refilling a automatic transmission. If it's like the manual, GM says you do, but you really don't. Snug the plug in there a little past hand-tight and call it good. 

Somewhere around here is a DIY on draining and filling the automatic. Search in the search box in the upper right hand corner for DIY automatic transmission drain.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Somewhere around here is a DIY on draining and filling the automatic. Search in the search box in the upper right hand corner for DIY automatic transmission drain.


I think this is the DIY SciPhi was referring to. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...ng-automatic-transmission-fluid-semi-how.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just to let you folks know there is a fill plug on top of the Auto transmission . If you look straight down along the left side of the Battery there will be a slotted cap that can be removed with a little effort to unsrew it . Piece of pie .


----------

